# Training in Manchester



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know if I can get 1:1 training around Manchester (Stockport)? I have a Gaggia Classic and MC2 grinder and need a little help! Thanks!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a chat to Gareth at Coffee Fix in Gatley

He trains but am not sure if he lets you bring your own kit


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Glenn. I will do that. I would prefer to use my own kit, anyone know of anyone that does home training in the area?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Let me know how you get on finding someone - I am looking too. Might be worth getting Glenn up to the northwest. Group buy anyone? Ha


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try speaking to one of the forum advertisers Limini Coffee in Bradford, it's only a jaunt down the M62. If you need their number just ask.

Ian


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Just to let you know I had an evening's training with Gareth at Coffee Fix in Gatley. Highly recommend him! Had a great evening, he was very knowledgeable and feel like I have learned loads. Now all I have to do is apply all of it at home on my Classic and MC2! Looking forward to doing that this weekend. Glenn, Gareth said a big thank you to you for recommending him!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Great stuff, thanks for the heads up. Might well be worth a visit. The main area I want help with is diagnosing problems and what to do about them.


----------

